

Ask HN: What payment gateways are best for Australian SAAS? - thomasfromcdnjs

Hey guys, looking for advice on what solutions people have used for SAAS when based in Australia.<p>The only solutions I know that I can compare at the moment are Paypal, Pin.net.au and direct bank API&#x27;s.
======
Akuma99
We have just gone down this route in the last 12 months with our SaaS product
([http://formitize.com](http://formitize.com)) and unfortunately for now the
choices are limited.

Paypal is the obvious one of course, but I am not a huge fan, hate their API
and don't trust one day the account will be frozen for 6 months from an income
spike.

Pin is coming along but is still in beta so we were not prepared to risk it
just yet, and forget the banking API's, the costs and hoop jumping is a little
silly.

Our solution in the end was Braintree
([https://www.braintreepayments.com/](https://www.braintreepayments.com/))
who's API is infinitely easier than Paypals and handles most of the tricky
stuff you might need to throw at it being a SaaS company.

Best of luck, hope it helps.

------
zh
Take a look on [https://pin.net.au/](https://pin.net.au/)

